# Any HBO Go News?



## fac7orx

Hey there everyone. I previously had a touchpad, which I gave to my brother. I recently ordered the Nexus 7 and I am waiting on it to arrive (2-3 weeks?). I had ICS on the touchpad and I was delighted that they finally had an hbo go app. Furthermore, on my touchpad with ICS and flash I was able to just go to other websites such as max go and epix as well.

So, with that said, is there anyway to watch hbo go, cinemax go, and epix on the nexus 7? Is there a way to get flash on the Nexus 7 to recifity this problem? Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Mustang302LX

I'm sure HBO Go will be updated to work with JB if it doesn't currently work. As far as flash goes Adobe is slowly killing it off so I doubt we will see an official flash from them but maybe someone can hack it to work.


----------



## fac7orx

I hope it is updated, that would be very nice. However has anyone had anyluck or tried getting either the website or app to work?


----------



## Droid Commando

AFAIK, HBO GO is available for all tablets now


----------



## fac7orx

Droid Commando said:


> AFAIK, HBO GO is available for all tablets now


Even on the nexus 7 with jelly bean? Last I checked the recent update was up to 4.0.4 ICS and not 4.1 jelly bean. Do you own a nexus 7? Can you confirm this? If not can you please provide a source that mentions hbo go on jelly bean? I dont mean to be pushy or anything, but I am not really sure if you are 100% correct in that it is updated for the latest android os. My nexus is still on the way so I cannot confirm this.

http://www.androidau...t-update-99121/



> The log does mention that the app only works for tablets running up to Android 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich. So yeah, *no such luck for Google Nexus 7 tablet owners*. Comparatively, Kindle Fire owners got their HBO Go fix last month. However, we're sure that an update to support Jelly Bean will be available once the N7 is fully out in the market.


----------



## throwbot

Wait, in that quote are they saying that the nexus seven would be updated for flash? Like the guy said up top, they're killing flash to go to HTML 5 or whatever. I'm pretty sure adobe wasn't even gonna update it for the galaxy nexus but they did and said it would be the last one they would support.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Adobe themselves have said they will not be supporting flash on versions 4.1+ and soon they won't even support new phones on <4.1. Flash is dead for mobile.


----------



## fac7orx

throwbot said:


> Adobe themselves have said they will not be supporting flash on versions 4.1+ and soon they won't even support new phones on <4.1. Flash is dead for mobile.


Yeah, this is unfortunate for those that like hbo go cinemax go, epix, etc since it forces us to rely on apps that in this case dont seem to exist. Dont get me wrong though a dedicated app is nice, but since it does not exist I figure others might be seeking alternatives such as figuring out how to install flash or something like that. So yeah, if anyone has figured someting out in regards to using these services to watch movies on the nexus 7 or perhaps just jelly bean in general please let us know.


----------



## number5toad

I have no doubt whatsoever that an official HBO GO app will be available in short order for JB.

what I REALLY want is a PS3 version...


----------



## nhat

HBO Go works fine on my Xoom running 4.0.4 but not on my Galaxy Nexus running 4.1.


----------



## animez

The description on the HBO Go app in the Play store states that it was last updated to work on 4.04. I'm sure they will update it though. Gotta love that app. Been through Deadwood and have 1 episode left of The Wire. Boardwalk Empire is next up on my skanky-ass Fire. Probably be close to Christmas before I can get myself an N7.


----------



## nhat

Hopefully HBO updates the app soon because I just flashed JB on my Xoom and I'll have the Nexus 7 in the next couple weeks. 3 devices and no HBO Go


----------



## oldblue910

What pisses me off even more is that, while HBO updated HBO Go to run on tablets last month (meaning I could finally use it on my Xoom), they updated MAX Go the very same day but did NOT include tablet support. MAX Go matters just as much to me, especially with new episodes of Strike Back coming in August. Grrr


----------



## fac7orx

I just ended up installing flash manually then I also manually downloaded dolphin 8.5.1. The website is glitchy, but once you get to the content it runs pretty well.


----------



## Fleury14

I just installed the apk via titanium backup on my nexus 7 because it says unsupported in the market... Works perfectly.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

Yeah, there's no reason why this would not work. I know people got it working on the HP touchpad with CM9. I mean that's about as far from a normal Android device as you can get and it works there. No reason why you can't just sideload and run on the N7.


----------



## nhat

https://www.dropbox.com/s/b67rn4j9fhjnd9e/com.HBO-20120726-014509.TiBkp

For those that have HBO service and want to sideload it onto their Nexus 7.


----------



## oldblue910

nhat said:


> https://www.dropbox....26-014509.TiBkp
> 
> For those that have HBO service and want to sideload it onto their Nexus 7.


Thanks for this. Any chance we can just get the APK file instead of a TiBU file? My N7 isn't unlocked or rooted and I really don't feel like setting it up again from scratch. haha


----------



## nhat

oldblue910 said:


> Thanks for this. Any chance we can just get the APK file instead of a TiBU file? My N7 isn't unlocked or rooted and I really don't feel like setting it up again from scratch. haha


https://www.dropbox.com/s/c8kdl6l259xtv2f/com.HBO-1.apk

that should work.


----------



## oldblue910

nhat said:


> https://www.dropbox....f/com.HBO-1.apk
> 
> that should work.


Thank you!


----------



## oldblue910

oldblue910 said:


> Thank you!


Well, at least on the stock JRO03D ROM, the HBO Go app doesn't seem to work yet. It lets you sign in, it lets you begin video playback. You get the "It's HBO Go" bumper, followed by the ratings bumper, and then it just hangs on an HBO Go loading screen and eventually just takes you back to the video detail page. Oh well, I'm sure they'll update it soon enough.


----------



## number5toad

yep, same experience on the stock ROM

no big deal, it's on almost every other device in my house, I can wait for an official update

thanks though!


----------

